# DX Code & CPT Code please



## lgrisham (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi All:

I need help with codes for Aortic aneurysm of the aortic root and ascending aorta. Sometimes we need to replace with porcine products. I'm having a heck of a time. Hope this helps you all to help me.

Thank you,
Lynn


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 30, 2008)

33863:  Ascending aorta graft, with cardiopulmonary bypass, with or without valve suspension; with aortic root replacement using composite prosthesis and coronary reconstruction 
441.2-aneurysm ascending aorta

is that what you're looking for?  hope this helps a little...


----------

